# Bells lake pig



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2008)

Well I decided to go to my home lake after a bad outing at my last FOM tournament and try to redeem myself I decided to run over to the dam. The weather was overcast so on my way I was just chunkin and winding a rattletrap and picked up a small crappie. Got to the dam and piched a jig for a bit and picked up a nice 2 lber. After that I worked that whole bank with the jig and nothing. Got to the end of a wooden retaing wall and decided to parallel with a manns -1 and picked up another 2 lber. After that I moved off the bank to the ledge of about 2 foot that drops into 7 foor and changed up to a strike king sexy shad series 3. Second cast the rod loaded up, I knew I had a good fish and then it jumped. She ended up going 6 1/2 lbs. After that called it a day. Only went out from 8-10 so I was happy with that.

I tried to post pictures but it keeps telling me the file size is to big. The picture is 577kb.


----------



## Waterwings (May 11, 2008)

Congrats! That's some good catchin' in 2 hours. Hope you get the pic of the biggun' to post


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 11, 2008)

Nice - that lake has some real pigs - I grew up about a mile from there and rowed around that lake all summer, every summer catching Bass, Pickerel White and Yellow perch etc.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2008)

Esquired, My biggest out of there is 8lbs 4 oz. I am trying to get the new NJ record one day out of there but wil see.


----------



## shamoo (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a nice bass, my buddy lives on Bells lake, fished it a couple times with him and had good success, evening seems to work the best for us.


----------



## slim357 (May 11, 2008)

Nice report, if you want you can send me the pics and ill try to resize them for you


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Well I decided to go to my home lake after a bad outing at my last FOM tournament and try to redeem myself I decided to run over to the dam. The weather was overcast so on my way I was just chunkin and winding a rattletrap and picked up a small crappie. Got to the dam and piched a jig for a bit and picked up a nice 2 lber. After that I worked that whole bank with the jig and nothing. Got to the end of a wooden retaing wall and decided to parallel with a manns -1 and picked up another 2 lber. After that I moved off the bank to the ledge of about 2 foot that drops into 7 foor and changed up to a strike king sexy shad series 3. Second cast the rod loaded up, I knew I had a good fish and then it jumped. She ended up going 6 1/2 lbs. After that called it a day. Only went out from 8-10 so I was happy with that.
> 
> I tried to post pictures but it keeps telling me the file size is to big. The picture is 577kb.



Good job man!

Send me the pic and I can resize it for you [email protected] 800x is as wide as it can be, and 150k in size.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2008)

Thanks to Jim, I can post the pictures.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2008)

Had to dig threw my pictures but here is my biggest out of Bells.


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

Both are pigs! =D> 

Sexy shad did her in! :beer:


----------



## shamoo (May 11, 2008)

Nice BLK fisher, very nice.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am a crankbait junky. I love throwing them and do well with them. That actually was the first time I threw the sexy shad, I just picked it up at BPS last week. Strike king makes a awesome crankbait. I own alot of different brands and by far they are the top.


----------



## slim357 (May 12, 2008)

Man those are some pigs, I haven't had much luck with the strike kings, Ive been using the 4 and 5 series tho, might have to pick up a 3


----------



## mtnman (May 12, 2008)

Very nice fish. Congrats!!!! Every time I throw a crank bait around here the river or lake likes it to much and takes them from me. Theres way to many rocks and other snags for deep running lures around here. Thats why I usually use suspending and floating lures in the waters here! I do get brave on occation though but it usually ends up costing me money. Once again nice job dude!


----------



## little anth (May 16, 2008)

wow nice fatty


----------

